# What screen mesh would you use to print labels inside shirts?



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

Looking to pick up a few new flaps of mesh for my Newman rollers. What do you recommend for printing the labels inside shirts?
I know the higher the mesh the lower the amount of ink that goes through.
156?
over 200?
Of course i dont want to have ink shoing thru the shirt.
Thanks for the info guys and gals!


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

how big are the labels and how many colors ?


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

It's probably more practical if you just use injet heat press.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Vtec44 said:


> It's probably more practical if you just use injet heat press.


.... thats a good way to go.  

if high resolution micro-text label content etc. is involved, its ideal acctualy.


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

I'd use 230 mesh. For white ink, 180.


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks Neato, 
As for the heat press stuff, I prefer the silkscreened method, as i go over the collar, for an added effect. 
Thanks!


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Properly screened labels would beat heat press for me everytime. I think there's just something so polished about a great internal screenprint.


----------



## zagadka (Jul 6, 2006)

our screens for labels are 125. we run everything through them with no problem.


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

125? really?
I found with my 110's that sometimes the ink pushes through the shirt. I also used my 156's on the thin ones, with the same problem. 
I push light, but sometimes, its too light.
Thanks for hte help guys.


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm using water based, matsui 301 white, to try to print inside labels on annoyingly-thin american apparel cream color shirts. I tried a 196 and it shows through, so does a 255. I have a couple of 305s coming tomorrow.

What angle do you guys use when printing labels? I've tried a very low angle, so that the squeegee is far from upright, and it still shows, plus it didn't lay down enough ink through the fine text of the screen. Anyone have any tips? I need to figure this out pronto.

I actually had a dream last nite about it. In my dream, pushing the squeegee instead of pulling worked. Has anyone tried that for inside collar printing?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

brent said:


> I actually had a dream last nite about it. In my dream, pushing the squeegee instead of pulling worked. Has anyone tried that for inside collar printing?


There's at least a _chance_ your dream was giving you an answer: *if* the reason the ink is coming through is because you're driving it too hard (too much pressure), you might find that pushing the ink you use less pressure, and lay it on top of the fibres instead of pounding it in.

On the other hand, pressure may not be what's causing the bleed.


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

Just another example to show that screen printing is not a perfect process. Sometimes we need to just be a little more flexible. In this case, maybe your customer will have to do without screened tags. Or, maybe plastisol is the answer.


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

neato said:


> Just another example to show that screen printing is not a perfect process. Sometimes we need to just be a little more flexible. In this case, maybe your customer will have to do without screened tags. Or, maybe plastisol is the answer.


He already detagged 4 dozen shirts. whoops.

And I tried some plastisol that i had from a sample I got at ISS and it still showed through. 

I think on a dark color AA shirt it would be ok. (I still think American Apparel is very over rated)


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

brent said:


> (I still think American Apparel is very over rated)



Agreed!


----------



## tjolley2000 (Sep 23, 2010)

neato said:


> Agreed!


That's why they are projected to be out of business with in the next year... well that their over priced, and all the sexual harassment lawsuits the owner has going on.


----------

